# African Butterflyfish



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a medium planted plants are still filling out) 20L tank. It currently is housing some African dwarf frogs, some Juilli Cory Cats and a couple of nerites. I'd love to get something for the top of the tank. I was recommended, and saw for sale, some African Butterfly fish. I've been doing a bit of reading, and will do some more, but have seen a little bit of conflicting info. I was hoping you all might be able to help clarify. 

I assumed they were much like Bettas or gourami where you really only can have one; I saw it said they actually can live together?

I saw they can eat small fish near the top of the tank, but would they harass the frogs when they come up for air?

I've seen it said they can eat flakes - and that they want. What are people feeding them? Crickets? Blood worms?

Thanks for any advice or thoughts.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you clarify - this is a 20L so a 5 gallon tank? If that's true, it's too small for a butterfly fish. 5 gallons isn't really enough to add much more, and it's probably already too small for your cories.  Is there any chance you can upgrade?

Here is a website that is usually fairly spot on for all kinds of important info - adult size of fish, minimum tank size, pH, tankmates, etc. 

Pantodon buchholzi (African Butterfly Fish) ? Seriously Fish

Corydoras julii ? Julii Cory ? Seriously Fish


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 18, 2016)

Is there any reason you seem to direct the members here to some other site for answers. Im sure there must be members here with just as qualified answers ??


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I can definitely see how that was confusing - I meant a 20gallon long. Not a 20 liter. Sorry about that.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

Gremlin said:


> Is there any reason you seem to direct the members here to some other site for answers. Im sure there must be members here with just as qualified answers ??


And the problem with giving someone a good informational resource is.......??? There is a lot of crap info out there and I find that site to be really helpful when researching fish and their needs. That doesn't mean that others can't chime in and be helpful. Why don't you give it a shot? 



Cranly said:


> I can definitely see how that was confusing - I meant a 20gallon long. Not a 20 liter. Sorry about that.


That makes more sense!  I wish I knew more about the frog issue, and actually wish I could directly answer your question. I am looking to get a butterfly/flies myself. From what I've read they can do OK in a pair or trio, though some issues might happen depending on individual personalities. Floating plants are supposed to be helpful. Again, this is all what I've been reading, not personal experience.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm, I read - of a slightly outdated book in the early 2000's - that they are territorial and do better in larger tanks if you plan to have more than one... Minimum school of 4 - 6 to spread out aggression. But floating plants, cork "rafts" and other decor seem to help...
Other than that, I really don't know much. :-D Thought it might be helpful, so chimed in. 
Also good luck, if you do get them please share some piccies!


----------

